# Amber Alert - total loss of control?



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

The other night there was a amber alert in Seattle, WA area. When this happened I lost total control of my Roamio, no buttons would work at all? I was watching a recorded program and it appeared the TiVo went to some special channel and locked itself there. I found it interesting that the TiVo would relinquish all control in that way. Makes me wonder from a security standpoint could a similar command be created maliciously? This is essentially a backdoor into TiVo OS to give over control?


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

hoyty said:


> The other night there was a amber alert in Seattle, WA area. When this happened I lost total control of my Roamio, no buttons would work at all? I was watching a recorded program and it appeared the TiVo went to some special channel and locked itself there. I found it interesting that the TiVo would relinquish all control in that way. Makes me wonder from a security standpoint could a similar command be created maliciously? This is essentially a backdoor into TiVo OS to give over control?


Are you on cable?


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

ncted said:


> Are you on cable?


Yep, Comcast. Although it would interesting to know if TiVo would respond to appropriate signal via OTA?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hoyty said:


> The other night there was a amber alert in Seattle, WA area. When this happened I lost total control of my Roamio, no buttons would work at all? I was watching a recorded program and it appeared the TiVo went to some special channel and locked itself there. I found it interesting that the TiVo would relinquish all control in that way. Makes me wonder from a security standpoint could a similar command be created maliciously? This is essentially a backdoor into TiVo OS to give over control?


Amber Alerts are transmitted over the Emergency Alert System (EAS), and function identical to any other EAS alert, such as tornado, tsunami, or EAN (national emergency alert issued by the White House), among others.

EAS functionality is built into the Cable Card standard, and is transmitted to your TiVo (and any other digital addressable device, such as a cable company provided set-top box) via a secure out-of-band channel.

The standard is SCTE 18, and if you'd like to read all about it in gory detail, the white paper is here:
https://www.scte.org/documents/pdf/Standards/ANSI_SCTE 18 2007 J-STD-042A 2007.pdf


hoyty said:


> Yep, Comcast. Although it would interesting to know if TiVo would respond to appropriate signal via OTA?


Nope. The functionality you describe is strictly via digital cable.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I guess since TiVo is cablecard certified device it must submit to the command and lock out all other functions?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

hoyty said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess since TiVo is cablecard certified device it must submit to the command and lock out all other functions?


Yep. The only way around it is to put the TiVo into standby mode. Some people who record stuff late at night do this to avoid their recordings being interrupted by the periodic EAS tests late at night.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yep. The only way around it is to put the TiVo into standby mode. Some people who record stuff late at night do this to avoid their recordings being interrupted by the periodic EAS tests late at night.


Exactly. Although the amount of energy saved by Roamio's new "energy saving" mode is apparently negligible, it does provide the benefit of automatically putting the TiVo into standby mode, avoiding any issues with EAS alerts interfering with recordings.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

You can cancel these alerts by quickly unplugging the coax. I have an A/B switch on mine just for this case because I'm usually up late at night and get interrupted by EAS testing. 3-5 minutes each darn time. This works on my Premieres and STB. I would hope the same is true of Roamio but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

LoadStar said:


> Exactly. Although the amount of energy saved by Roamio's new "energy saving" mode is apparently negligible, it does provide the benefit of automatically putting the TiVo into standby mode, avoiding any issues with EAS alerts interfering with recordings.


I've been hearing reports that TiVo is working on a fix to nullify that since it apparently violates some sort of FCC rule.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Found this AVS forum thread explaining a lot of stuff about the EAS system. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/25-hdtv-technical/1280119-emergency-alert-system-eas.html


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

JWhites said:


> I've been hearing reports that TiVo is working on a fix to nullify that since it apparently violates some sort of FCC rule.


Hey that's awesome...lets force an EAS that nobody will ever hear. Its kind of like when you're watching an old recording and the news break shows the temps in the 20's even though it is in the 90's. What is the point? Lets just bring back air raid sirens. THAT would be awesome. :up:


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

lol I know what you mean. I've been giving this some thought. As you know when the TiVo is in standby mode the audio and video signal stops so the equipment reads "No Signal". What I'm thinking is it'd cause the TiVo to behave the way it would when the Live TV or TiVo button is pressed on the remote, which would then start the forced tune or alert banner scroll. I mean technically the TiVo already does behave in that way when you're watching a recording or using an app like Netflix or Hulu and the Live TV button on the remote is pressed which automatically dumps the viewer to Live TV. The mechanisms are already in place, it's only a matter of time until TiVo uses it.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> Hey that's awesome...lets force an EAS that nobody will ever hear. Its kind of like when you're watching an old recording and the news break shows the temps in the 20's even though it is in the 90's. What is the point? Lets just bring back air raid sirens. THAT would be awesome. :up:


Forcing a TiVo that was in standby mode, and thus known to not be viewed by anyone, to pick up and record the EAS, would just be the latest in bureaucratic idiocy. And I have never figured out the point of putting Amber alerts on TV channels; I am not likely to see that Red Ford Taurus license number XXX123 with a kidnapped child while sitting in my family room.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

CharlesH said:


> Forcing a TiVo that was in standby mode, and thus known to not be viewed by anyone, to pick up and record the EAS, would just be the latest in bureaucratic idiocy. And I have never figured out the point of putting Amber alerts on TV channels; I am not likely to see that Red Ford Taurus license number XXX123 with a kidnapped child while sitting in my family room.


The advice I always get while sitting in my room watching TV is to go inside and avoid the nasty weather.

TiVo could make this a lot less irritating without violating any mandates though. The TiVo quite often seems to completely forget what you were doing. If it remembered the position in a recording or the live channel you were watching it could at least pick up where it left off.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yep. The only way around it is to put the TiVo into standby mode. Some people who record stuff late at night do this to avoid their recordings being interrupted by the periodic EAS tests late at night.


Has anybody here actually complained to the FCC about these?

Even though they're "required" tests, having them at 1AM really is a pain for me.. I'm a late night person AND record the late night talk shows (and Nightline).. So I routinely LOSE parts of my program due to this.. (Nowadays I *usually* remember to put my Tivo in standby a few minutes before 1 to a bit after so I don't lose part of my recording, but I shouldn't have to do this..)

I know that ANY time would inconvenience someone...

But making some kind of an official complaint might do something, even if that something is making me feel a bit better.. heh.

(I can turn off AMBER alerts on my phone, the CableCard group shouldn't make it a requirement to interrupt anything UNLESS I'm absolutely at LIVE TV caught up as close as possible to live..)


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

mattack said:


> Has anybody here actually complained to the FCC about these?
> 
> But making some kind of an official complaint might do something, even if that something is making me feel a bit better.. heh.
> 
> (I can turn off AMBER alerts on my phone, the CableCard group shouldn't make it a requirement to interrupt anything UNLESS I'm absolutely at LIVE TV caught up as close as possible to live..)


I have complained, was given a case number, and ignored at least 2 years ago. Be glad you can turn off Amber Alerts on your phone. My Note 3 (Verizon) and Note 3 (ATT) will not allow this to be disabled. I mean I could root it...but then then I'd probably just be breaking some law.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Does the FCC actually ACT on cases filed with it? I've never received responses--it seems to just accept info., perhaps in an attempt to mollify consumers and perhaps intimidate companies.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

CharlesH said:


> Forcing a TiVo that was in standby mode, and thus known to not be viewed by anyone, to pick up and record the EAS, would just be the latest in bureaucratic idiocy. And I have never figured out the point of putting Amber alerts on TV channels; I am not likely to see that Red Ford Taurus license number XXX123 with a kidnapped child while sitting in my family room.


I've mentioned this in other forums here, but EVERY SINGLE Amber alert I have ever seen was a false alarm or just one idiot parent using the Amber system to get revenge on the other parent by claiming abduction. It's BULL and it doesn't work. I like my air raid siren idea more and more. You know, if something is sooo important then wake up everyone right then and there. Get everyone out of bed, make them pay attention, and get stuff done. It could be a missing child, a possible tornado 5 counties away, a felon on the loose, or, of course, a nuke. Well, I guess in the case of a nuke we may as well let people sleep in.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The EAS is definitely abused. Weekly tests really should not be required. One test every 3 or 4 months should be more than sufficient. And having the Amber Alerts are really more about making parents/child advocates feel better than to actually recover missing children. And now we also have to put up with Silver Alerts because some old person with dementia decided to wander away from the nursing home. This madness has to stop. Next we'll have Fido Alerts when someone's pet gets lost. At the very least you should be able to turn off most of the tests and the Amber/Silver Alerts if you don't want to see them.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> I've mentioned this in other forums here, but EVERY SINGLE Amber alert I have ever seen was a false alarm or just one idiot parent using the Amber system to get revenge on the other parent by claiming abduction. It's BULL and it doesn't work. I like my air raid siren idea more and more. You know, if something is sooo important then wake up everyone right then and there. Get everyone out of bed, make them pay attention, and get stuff done. It could be a missing child, a possible tornado 5 counties away, a felon on the loose, or, of course, a nuke. Well, I guess in the case of a nuke we may as well let people sleep in.


They still test the sirens in certain parts of europe, on a schedule. Scared the CRAP out of me the first time I heard it


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

MonsterJoe said:


> They still test the sirens in certain parts of europe, on a schedule. Scared the CRAP out of me the first time I heard it


LOL I bet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> (I can turn off AMBER alerts on my phone, the CableCard group shouldn't make it a requirement to interrupt anything UNLESS I'm absolutely at LIVE TV caught up as close as possible to live..)


The whole point is to have you see it even if you aren't watching live TV.

What they should do though is put in some sort of activity timer. So it doesn't display (or get recorded) if no one has touched a button on the remote in the last couple hours. They should also always use an unused tuner when available so your recording will only be intterupted if you have all tuners going at once, and in that case they should use the tuner for the lowest prioity recording.

Better yet these EAS alerts shouldn't require a tuner at all. They should be presented as some sort of overlay that automatically pauses what you're watching so you can hear any accompanying audio.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

My favorite new alert is the ones new cell phones have. An amber alert went off on someone's cell in a meeting and everyone had to go and change their armor .

I'm waiting for the cell alert that scares the carp out of every driver on a busy interstate at the same time.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't even find the option to turn off Amber Alerts. There is E911 but that can't be disabled. But the Amber alerts come through SMS which is sort of weird, I guess. Perhaps I just need a nap.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How to enable or disable AMBER and Government Alerts on your iPhone

1) Launch the Settings app on your iPhone.
2) Tap on Notification Center and scroll all the way to the bottom.
3) Under the Government Alerts section, toggle the AMBER Alerts or Government Alerts option on or off to enable or disable them.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

I get as much use out of the EAS system as I do the local emergency alert system our city introduced a few years ago. I would get voice mails once a week or so saying emergency alert system message then a pause and then someone saying the trash pickup would be delayed due to a holiday or the town wishes to thank someone for making the decorations in town or some other kind of useless crap. 

There was a ton of complaints and it still took a mass amount of people opting out for them to figure out the problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Here in Nevada the counties are HUGE so we get EAS flash flood warnings for areas that are a hundred miles away. Totally useless. But the tests are the most annoying. They seem to happen weekly late at night when I'm watching TV.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> How to enable or disable AMBER and Government Alerts on your iPhone
> 
> 1) Launch the Settings app on your iPhone.
> 2) Tap on Notification Center and scroll all the way to the bottom.
> 3) Under the Government Alerts section, toggle the AMBER Alerts or Government Alerts option on or off to enable or disable them.


I have Galaxy Note 3's. Found out there is an icon in Apps called "Emergency Alerts." That is on my Verizon Note3. yay! Only "Presidential Alerts" can't be disabled. On my wife's ATT Note 3 phone the option doesn't exist. I'm sure somewhere in Google land I'll figure her phone out too. The funny thing about my alert tone is it doesn't go off at all if the phone is muted. So if that tornado is coming directly to my house I wouldn't know at night because the phone is always muted.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

rahnbo said:


> Only "Presidential Alerts" can't be disabled.


Correct. Those are what are known as EANs (Emergency Action Notification) and are generally considered "end of the world" alerts, as the kinds of things they'd be used for would be informing the public of inbound nuclear ICBMs. They're only issued at the directive of the President, or the last surviving member of the chain of command in the government.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

LoadStar said:


> Correct. Those are what are known as EANs (Emergency Action Notification) and are generally considered "end of the world" alerts, as the kinds of things they'd be used for would be informing the public of inbound nuclear ICBMs. They're only issued at the directive of the President, or the last surviving member of the chain of command in the government.


Well then I suppose it's okay to not be able to disable those. If I'm about to get nuked, I'd like to know about it a few minutes before it happens.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Well then I suppose it's okay to not be able to disable those. If I'm about to get nuked, I'd like to know about it a few minutes before it happens.


Not I. Its not like I can outrun a nuke so I'd rather just not know. My other concern is that it could be a very limited strike or even a dud. We might even laser an ICBM or two out of the sky. So effectively nothing may happen. But every nut job out there who thinks they have a few minutes to live is going start raping and pillaging.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

On my Nexus 5, the AMBER Alert setting is under Settings - Wireless & Networks - More - Emergency broadcasts.

There are settings for extreme threats, severe threats, and AMBER alerts.

This is for Android 5.1.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

**** Red said:


> On my Nexus 5, the AMBER Alert setting is under Settings - Wireless & Networks - More - Emergency broadcasts.
> 
> There are settings for extreme threats, severe threats, and AMBER alerts.
> 
> This is for Android 5.1.


I saw that and had to ask, which is worse, extreme threats or severe threats?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

rahnbo said:


> I saw that and had to ask, which is worse, extreme threats or severe threats?


_The Extreme alerts from the National Weather Service include warnings for tsunamis, tornadoes, extreme winds, hurricanes and typhoons.

The Severe alerts from National Weather Service include warnings for flash floods and dust storms. _

Edit: 'Severe' List is incomplete.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> I saw that and had to ask, which is worse, extreme threats or severe threats?


This is how they are described on the phone (in order):

Extreme threats - alerts for extreme threats to life and property.
Severe threats - alerts for severe threats to life and property.
AMBER alerts - child abduction emergency bulletins.

My guess is extreme threats trumps severe threats, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I sounds like Extreme and Severe should be merged.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> The whole point is to have you see it even if you aren't watching live TV.


Yes, I know that's the POINT, but my admittedly not-going-to-be-implemented suggestion is a more realistic scenario -- if I'm watching some old recording, I'm not going to be out looking for kidnappers, and ESPECIALLY don't want "weekly tests" ruining my recordings.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

JWhites said:


> I've been hearing reports that TiVo is working on a fix to nullify that since it apparently violates some sort of FCC rule.


They want an EAS to force the TiVo out of standby and stop recording? That's crap if true.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Next we'll have Fido Alerts when someone's pet gets lost.


It's already started, to a degree: an Internet company started a lost pet finder service a bunch of years back, one of the potential components of which (for a fee) is mass robocall telephoning to people in the area with the lost pet "alert." Given how it was styled, reminiscent of amber alerts, the first robocall I received in this system was somewhat alarming.

Haven't received calls like this in a few years. The company still seems to be around, but I wonder if public reaction to yet another realm of robocalls has affected the efficacy of the service. Also, I wonder if the company has had an issue with the FCC and it's Do Not Call registry (which I'm on, but then received the robocall regardless).


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Haven't received calls like this in a few years. The company still seems to be around, but I wonder if public reaction to yet another realm of robocalls has affected the efficacy of the service. Also, I wonder if the company has had an issue with the FCC and it's Do Not Call registry (which I'm on, but then received the robocall regardless).


In my opinion, the DNC list is useless. They just get a list of phone numbers off the Internet somewhere and fake the caller id so you cannot report them. They don't even bother to use numbers with a legitimate format (I've seen numbers with the 7-digit part beginning with 1). On top of that, the blockers on many phone systems require that you enter a validly formatted number, so you cannot even block the $#@!#.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

CharlesH said:


> In my opinion, the DNC list is useless. They just get a list of phone numbers off the Internet somewhere and fake the caller id so you cannot report them. They don't even bother to use numbers with a legitimate format (I've seen numbers with the 7-digit part beginning with 1). On top of that, the blockers on many phone systems require that you enter a validly formatted number, so you cannot even block the $#@!#.


Spoofing the caller ID in that manner to conceal who you really are is illegal under federal law also. You can still report it as an illegally spoofed number and give the information about who they said they were when you talked to them.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

About 50% of the time when I try to get identifying info. from the spam callers, they hang up on me. As bad as the call to begin with.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Mikeguy said:


> About 50% of the time when I try to get identifying info. from the spam callers, they hang up on me. As bad as the call to begin with.


Yeah. as soon as these scumbags figure out you're fishing for who they really are they bail. You literally have to act like an old deaf dumb ass to get anywhere.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Spoofing the caller ID in that manner to conceal who you really are is illegal under federal law also. You can still report it as an illegally spoofed number and give the information about who they said they were when you talked to them.


Fine in theory. In practice, that's not exactly slowing them down. If shutting them down was that easy, the problem wouldn't exist.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

kdmorse said:


> Fine in theory. In practice, that's not exactly slowing them down. If shutting them down was that easy, the problem wouldn't exist.


Miss Cleo got away with this crap for years.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Spoofing the caller ID in that manner to conceal who you really are is illegal under federal law also. You can still report it as an illegally spoofed number and give the information about who they said they were when you talked to them.


So who are you reporting? The spoofed number? That's just whatever they choose to tag the call with, it doesn't identify the caller in any way. The Phone Company is obviously making money off of these jerks, just like the Postal Service makes money off of junk mail. That's why they're dragging their feet on effective spam call measures.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

rahnbo said:


> Lets just bring back air raid sirens. THAT would be awesome. :up:


I remember in the early 70's, when I was a kid, the first Saturday of the month at Noon, the air raid sirens on most all public schools and buildings would sound for a few minutes.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

rahnbo said:


> Lets just bring back air raid sirens. THAT would be awesome. :up:


No need to bring them back. They're still around here in the midwest; it is just that they are used for tornado warnings, not air raids anymore.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Duck! and cover.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

kdmorse said:


> Fine in theory. In practice, that's not exactly slowing them down. If shutting them down was that easy, the problem wouldn't exist.


It would be easy for the government to shut down most of this if they were actually interested in doing it. The NSA tracks every phone call made on the planet, and I'm sure they have software that could analyze call patterns and figure out exactly what is going on and where these criminals are calling from and send in swat teams to arrest them or hit them with heavy fines.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rahnbo said:


> Not I. Its not like I can outrun a nuke so I'd rather just not know. My other concern is that it could be a very limited strike or even a dud. We might even laser an ICBM or two out of the sky. So effectively nothing may happen. But every nut job out there who thinks they have a few minutes to live is going start raping and pillaging.


But what if you're washing the bathroom floor? Do you really want to spend your last minutes washing the bathroom floor, when you could just say "Screw it, I'm gonna watch TV!"


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

randian said:


> They want an EAS to force the TiVo out of standby and stop recording? That's crap if true.


Just force out of standby, no clue about the recording. I would assume if a tuner is not currently recording it would be used for the forced tune and leave the recording tuner(s) alone. This assumes the service provider uses forced tuning as the method of alert and doesn't use the banner alert instead.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

LoadStar said:


> No need to bring them back. They're still around here in the midwest; it is just that they are used for tornado warnings, not air raids anymore.


We still use them in communities within the ten mile radius of the nuclear plants.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commercial_Mobile_Alert_System


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

rahnbo said:


> I sounds like Extreme and Severe should be merged.


Not really since one is weather related and the other is life and safety imminent threat related like shelter in place warnings during the manhunt near Boston in 2013 or that huge fire at the GE factory last week where the air was poisonous in the surrounding area or an evacuation due to a nuclear plant problem or wildfire. Extreme threats are more urgent then severe threats but both are important.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

LoadStar said:


> No need to bring them back. They're still around here in the midwest; it is just that they are used for tornado warnings, not air raids anymore.


Well that would sound appropriate. You have cause and proximity in that case. We don't have many air raid sirens in FLA that I know of. I know they tried a few and pissed of lots of people so I think they stopped trying.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But what if you're washing the bathroom floor? Do you really want to spend your last minutes washing the bathroom floor, when you could just say "Screw it, I'm gonna watch TV!"


Well, you have a scenario I haven't imagined. What if you're having the best sex of your life... would you want to stop if you're gonna die anyway?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

rahnbo said:


> Well that would sound appropriate. You have cause and proximity in that case. We don't have many air raid sirens in FLA that I know of. I know they tried a few and pissed of lots of people so I think they stopped trying.


It's those seniors, they're always causing problems . I heard raised a stink with color TV and again with HDTV . I think they complain just to get warm . I spent a few weeks down there and ever time I went out all they could talk about is how cold it was. It was in the 60's.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

JWhites said:


> It's those seniors, they're always causing problems . I heard raised a stink with color TV and again with HDTV . I think they complain just to get warm . I spent a few weeks down there and ever time I went out all they could talk about is how cold it was. It was in the 60's.


I'll be one of those seniors eventually but I embrace anything new or am least willing to try. 60 is a little chilly for me though unless I'm mowing the grass! 
I guess its just what you get used to. I recall going to Buffalo, NY when I was 16 years old (had never left Florida). When I left Tampa mid-July in was in the 90's. It never hit 70 in Buffalo the whole time I was there and I had to buy some warmer clothes. I had the opposite effect after a few years living in Anaheim, CA. I moved back to FLA and was darn hot all of the time even though it was technically cooler. 100 in Anaheim isn't so bad (that dry heat as they call it) but 85 here in FLA is hell and like trying to breath pea soup.


----------



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

hoyty said:


> The other night there was a amber alert in Seattle, WA area. When this happened I lost total control of my Roamio, no buttons would work at all? I was watching a recorded program and it appeared the TiVo went to some special channel and locked itself there. I found it interesting that the TiVo would relinquish all control in that way. Makes me wonder from a security standpoint could a similar command be created maliciously? This is essentially a backdoor into TiVo OS to give over control?


Some info about EAS here, too:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10465062#post10465062


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

So if all this stuff is just so world shatteringly important is it legal to use the restroom during and EAS? it seems like that is they way things are going.


----------



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

CoxInPHX said:


> I remember in the early 70's, when I was a kid, the first Saturday of the month at Noon, the air raid sirens on most all public schools and buildings would sound for a few minutes.


They still do that in some areas but they're called "Tornado Sirens". My former home town tests them at 1pm on the first Saturday of the month.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

We had a storm KICK OUR BUTTS the other night around 9pm. Huge gusts of wind, sideways rain, all that stuff. Not a peep from EAS. Even the local channels didn't interrupt programming which is odd because they love doing split screen for the dumbest things...like when a Disney ride gets stuck or something. Well after the storm was over we lost power for a while.


----------

